# Any thoughts on a 24-70mm f/2.8 III?



## rigrx (May 12, 2015)

I will buy a Canon EF 24-70, but I don't know if it is a good choice. The last two years it was every summer in cash-back, this year not. Should I wait for a possible 24-70 III next year or so?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

The current lens will not be replaced for several years.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 12, 2015)

What's wrong with the version II, without considering the high price? ???

If Canon decide to launch a new 24-70mm F2.8 would be a model Image Stabilizer, which maybe cost close to $ 3000 at launch.


----------



## rigrx (May 12, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> What's wrong with the version II, without considering the high price? ???
> 
> If Canon decide to launch a new 24-70mm F2.8 would be a model Image Stabilizer, which maybe cost close to $ 3000 at launch.



Nothing is wrong with this lense, it's a perfect lense. I just ask...


----------



## steliosk (May 13, 2015)

Get one if you need it
The 24-70 2.8 II is quite new and probably may last maybe a decade or more.

Personally i can't say that IS is needed in such lens whereas in telephoto is a must!


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 13, 2015)

I'd be interested to see some of the knowledge gained trickle down into a comparable focal-length crop lens.

Jim


----------



## K (May 13, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> What's wrong with the version II, without considering the high price? ???



Why do you say it has a high price?

It is optically superior to Nikon's 24-70 and by a good margin. It is a visually noticeable difference.

Nikon: $1,886.95

Canon: $1,899.00 (and that does not count the $100 rebate going on now).

Also, Canon not only runs more rebates more often than Nikon, Canon gives better deals. 


I own a 24-70 II, it is an amazing lens. It is so good, it makes most primes in its range obsolete for optical quality. They only become useful for low light.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 13, 2015)

Jim Saunders said:


> I'd be interested to see some of the knowledge gained trickle down into a comparable focal-length crop lens.
> 
> Jim



The 17-55mm f/2.8 IS is comparable, and has IS as well. Its also come down in price. I had mine with a Glass filter on the front to complete the sealing and had no dust issues after 4 years. I'd still be using it, but I sold all my crop bodies, and finally sold the lens after 6 months.


----------



## TeT (May 13, 2015)

"We estimate a street price of $1649.99 After Rebate on this item from an authorized dealer with full Canon USA Warranty and free shipping. "

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03850/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f2.8L-II-USM-price.html?streetprice

Likely filled by Adorama... 

Price is right... better than right, how many of you paid $2K for yours?


FYI: when you get the AMEX rebate card you can call the customer service number and have them transfer the funds from the card to your bank account (no fee for this)


----------



## timmy_650 (May 13, 2015)

Keep waiting. I hear it will come as a bundle with the 5D VII


----------



## TeT (May 13, 2015)

timmy_650 said:


> Keep waiting. I hear it will come as a bundle with the 5D VII



oof; that could be rough... The 5d III came out at 3.5K + 1.7K for this lens= 5.2K

except it wont be that cheap


----------



## pwp (May 13, 2015)

richiexdee said:


> I will buy a Canon EF 24-70, but I don't know if it is a good choice. The last two years it was every summer in cash-back, this year not. Should I wait for a possible 24-70 III next year or so?


The MkII is still brand new. It's the best in class. You may see a MkIII sometime in the 2020's. 
Jeepers, if you need the lens just get it.

-pw


----------



## Moulyneau (May 13, 2015)

Got no thoughts whatsoever about a future hypothetical mkIII. It might take years. At current price, the mkII is a no-nonsense lens and if I was to keep only one, this would be the one. Waiting for next year will save you only a few bucks, a disappointment that there's still no news about a III coming and many lost occasions. Buy now if you need now.


----------



## docsmith (May 13, 2015)

We might see a 24-70 f/2.8 IS in the next few years, but as others have said, I would expect it to come with a pretty significant price, say a $400+ premium on whatever the current price is of the 24-70 II. 

As the camera market shrinks, it will impact resources. I would expect Canon to focus even more closely on lenses that they believe they will sell at both high margin and volume, i.e. give the best return on investment. 

Honestly, I am interested to see what Canon does next. If you look back, their strategy in the "L" range is pretty clear: industry leading zoom lenses. They've given us 2 new UWA zooms, a UWA fisheye, 2 new general purpose zooms, 3 relatively new short range telephoto zooms (70-200 ii, 70-200 f/4 IS, and 70-300 L), a longer range tele zoom (100-400 II), and replacement big white lenses (including the 200-400), with one exception, all since 2009. All of those lenses are the best of class.

Really, I could maybe see a UWA f/2.8 update, a 24-105 update, the rumored superzoom.....updates to a few primes (14, maybe 24, 35, 50, maybe 85, maybe the 135, maybe 180 macro).....and, of course, I'd love to see something creative (f/2 zoom?, 400-800?)....so there is still room for releases....but if you think about it in terms of return on investment in a shrinking market....I can also see Canon really slowing down. Maybe 2-3 updates a year as they have a great industry leading lineup, especially in the zooms, in the high volume areas. 

That is a long way of saying, I really do not see a 24-70III on the horizon.


----------



## JonAustin (May 13, 2015)

I expect that Canon will produce a 24-70/2.8L IS at some point ... really, what else could they do with this model to improve on the 24-70/2.8L II ? (Other than apply the new coatings they've developed since its release.) It'll probably carry a $500 premium over the going price for the current model, but I agree with others here that we won't see it for a couple of years or more.

Personally, I'd like to see Canon update / improve the 24-105/4L IS, as DocSmith mentioned.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 13, 2015)

TeT said:


> "We estimate a street price of $1649.99 After Rebate on this item from an authorized dealer with full Canon USA Warranty and free shipping. "
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03850/Canon-EF-24-70mm-f2.8L-II-USM-price.html?streetprice
> 
> ...


Didn't know that, I have few on hands from rebates. 

24-70 II and 70-200 f2.8 IS II are must have lenses for Canon shooter, period 8)


----------



## anthonyd (May 13, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> ... really, what else could they do with this model to improve on the 24-70/2.8L II ? ...



+1

The mkII is comparable with primes. There is very little room for improvement other than adding IS, which I'm personally not even sure I would have paid for, given the speed of the lens and the not-so-long focal length. Now, if they made the mkIII out of this magical new material that they will discover tomorrow that doesn't scratch, doesn't break when dropped, doesn't have chromatic aberrations, weighs next to nothing, and costs peanuts to produce ... then I would stay in line for it (or better, I would ship them some peanuts)


----------



## jarrodeu (May 13, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> Personally, I'd like to see Canon update / improve the 24-105/4L IS, as DocSmith mentioned.


Yes please!

Jarrod


----------



## TeT (May 13, 2015)

jarrodeu said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'd like to see Canon update / improve the 24-105/4L IS, as DocSmith mentioned.
> ...



Just got switched over to the 24 70 4 L for better IQ and closer focus and the macro which I find useful... an improved 24 105 would just make my head spin again...


----------



## johnnycash (May 16, 2015)

24-70 f/2.8L II is close to perfect. Get it and don't wait for version III which may come in 5-7 years or so.


----------



## cid (May 18, 2015)

just one thought: why do you expect replacement? current 24-70 II is brilliant lens and even if replaced the only benefit I see is added IS and maybe weight loss


----------



## Matthew Saville (May 22, 2015)

The existing 24-70 is already quite ready to resolve a sensor like the 5DsR, IMO, so there's really zero incentive for Canon to make a mk3 in the next 2-4 years at a minimum. They've already made it very clear that IS is for their teles and f/4 zooms; if you want stabilization in a 2.8 zoom you should look to Tamron. They cost less than half as much, and are almost as sharp and almost as reliable to focus. Emphasis on almost, unfortunately. A general hobbyist shouldn't think twice about buying either the Tamron 24-70 or the 15-30, but a working pro should at least think twice about which 24-70 they want to make their "workhorse". Personally, as a full-time wedding shooter, I hate 24-70mm in general, and I dumped my 2.8 in favor of a 24-XXX f/4 a while ago. I'd rather have an ultra-wide zoom, a couple primes, and a tele zoom. But for walk-around stuff where you also "need" the aperture, I suppose the existing Canon 24-70 2.8 mk2 is a champion.

=Matt=


----------



## StudentOfLight (May 25, 2015)

I don't think Canon has sold a "mk-III" lens without a first selling a "mk-I" and a "mk-II" so if IS gets added to the current 24-70 f/2.8 L optical formula then the lens wouldn't be called the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS III USM, instead it would likely be called the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS USM.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 25, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> I don't think Canon has sold a "mk-III" lens without a first selling a "mk-I" and a "mk-II" so if IS gets added to the current 24-70 f/2.8 L optical formula then the lens wouldn't be called the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS III USM, instead it would likely be called the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L IS USM.



Correct.


----------



## Pixel (May 26, 2015)

It's the best lens I've got and one of the best Canon lenses I've ever used. And trust me, I've used almost all of them.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 26, 2015)

richiexdee said:


> I will buy a Canon EF 24-70, but I don't know if it is a good choice. The last two years it was every summer in cash-back, this year not. Should I wait for a possible 24-70 III next year or so?


just get it, you'll never regret your decision. It's a fantastic lens and I don't think it'll be replaced in next years


----------



## super_newbie_pro (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe need IS for the III ?


----------



## digital paradise (Jun 13, 2015)

I love it. I have always owned IS lenses and was very concerned with it but took the chance because it only went to 70. I have never missed not having IS.


----------



## sirnose66 (Jun 13, 2015)

digital paradise said:


> I love it. I have always owned IS lenses and was very concerned with it but took the chance because it only went to 70. I have never missed not having IS.



Superb images. Kinda killed the thread though, I love it when a picture speaks louder than 1000 words 

Seriously I've just treated myself to one of these after much deliberation, will be very happy if I can get some images of this standard.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 18, 2015)

super_newbie_pro said:


> Maybe need IS for the III ?



Adding IS resets the numbering scheme. Mark numbers are only used if all of the following are identical:

EF/EF-S/EF-M mount
Focal length
Aperture
L designation
IS presence
AF motor name

This is why, for example, the EF 50 f/1.8 STM is not the EF 50 f/1.8 STM III (even though it replaced the EF 50 f/1.8 II): new AF name (unnamed micromotor being replaced with STM) restarts the numbering scheme.


----------

